# Has anyone ever tried a sunsun canister?



## Ras (Oct 20, 2013)

anyone ever tried a sunsun canister filter?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/SUNSUN-HW-3...-W-MEDIA-/300916429308?_trksid=p2054897.l4275
if so let me know what you thought of it? I am thinking of buying one


----------



## Emily6 (Feb 14, 2006)

They make one with a built in UV sterilizer too... I'm intrigued by this.

http://www.amazon.com/SunSun-HW-304B-External-Canister-Sterilizer/dp/B008986EQO/ref=sr_1_20?ie=UTF8&qid=1386438426&sr=8-20&keywords=Canister+filter

I'm also concerned- I end up replacing the ballast of my Turbo Twist UV sterilizer almost every year. Will I have to do that with this? I'd like to know what someone else says about this. The Amazon reviews don't seem thorough.


----------



## herns (Aug 28, 2007)

I bought one lately after reading reviews. For less than $70 shipped, 4 media trays and UV sterilizer, it was a deal.

The filter is very quite and strong. Im thinking of getting another one.


----------



## elkhunter (May 24, 2012)

I have two of those filters one with and one without uv sterilizer they both worked great they are also fairly easy to clean 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bluefin (Oct 29, 2014)

yes i have one before i had to get a bigger filter for my 125 (fx5). yes sunsun are great filter...very powerful . best bang for your buck


----------



## abrooks12376 (Jul 22, 2014)

Yah, i run 2, great filters for the price, now most will say the uv is useless.. i drilled out the spray bar to half the flow, i run an inline co2 reactor.. i had a major issue with green water prior to receiving the sunsun. It literally cleared the swamp in 24 hrs.. pretty cool.


----------



## mistryde (Jan 31, 2013)

I use two, 302 & 303B. Both are the best buy for the price. Huge media baskets give you wide choice of options for media. Best flow for the price. Build quality can be a concern, but at this price you cannot ask more. Mine are working 24x7 for almost 2 years now. Completely silent. Easy to clean and prime.
Best buy for this price IMO


----------



## rjordan393 (Nov 23, 2012)

When I received my Sunsun, The media trays were dirty with powdered lava rock. I had extreme difficulty in removing one of the media trays that contained lava rock and the powdered remains of this rock was all over the filter. When I complained, the company stated that this filter was tested before shipment. I suspected it was tested many months before. How else can anyone explain how a media basket can get fused to another. In any event, media is supposed to be packaged in a separate bag. The person who packaged my order did not realize that boxes in transit get dropped, thrown into trucks or mishandled in some way enroute to the destination. Under these conditions, loose lava rock powder will end up all over the interior of the filter.
So before you order, tell the company you want all media packaged in a separate bag.


----------



## abrooks12376 (Jul 22, 2014)

I just ordered without the media.. i opted for marineland foam cut to fit, cut to fit bonded pad, seachem matrix for bio. Even the basic comes with 4 fine polishing pads..


----------



## herns (Aug 28, 2007)

herns said:


> I bought one lately after reading reviews. For less than $70 shipped, 4 media trays and UV sterilizer, it was a deal.
> 
> The filter is very quite and strong. Im thinking of getting another one.


So, after a year, it just went dead.
Thrown away and bought Eheim.


----------



## Selene Vomer (Nov 8, 2016)

Iv had my 304-b for over a year thinking of getting another while they’re still cheap. The company claims this model pumps 525 g/hr but Iv heard that this is overstated. Still very strong flow for my 65g. 
One small note about this filter is that the hose used is 3/4” while all other canisters that I’m familiar with use 5/8”. There is no such thing as an inline CO2 diffuser for 3/4” so you would have to jury rig it and restrict your flow.


----------



## vtran86 (Mar 4, 2016)

Problem with my sunsun was that it started leaking after a year. Luckily I was home and found the leak. The UV part is worthless and all it will do is breakdown the plastic tray overtime.


----------



## spec35 (Jul 19, 2018)

Just bought a 302 Ibelieve off of evilbay for 17 bucks. Hopefully it goes well. Had all 4 or 5 star reviews


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spec35 (Jul 19, 2018)

if you search around on evilbay you can find them for 20-30 bucks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

